
Strapi (headless CMS) raises $10M - chachra
https://techcrunch.com/2020/05/20/headless-cms-company-strapi-raises-another-10-million/
======
chachra
I find it fascinating that we continue to call them CMS's and hence shoebox
them into competing with Wordpress etc. when I feel there is a broader
category of DMS (data management systems) where the end user needs flexibility
to store their data. I know notion and others are potentially filling that
nice as well coming from a "replace wiki" or knowledge management perspective.

